# San Juan, where to park car in Mexican Hat?



## calebmattson (Nov 17, 2016)

Running my first private upper San Juan. Any ideas where to park a car for the shuttle in Mexican Hat? BLM says that cars have been broken into at the take-out, and some businesses will let you park your car for a fee. Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Caleb


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Ya man, talk to the owner of the store at the entrance to the put in, good folks and within walking distance from the ramp, sorry but I can't remember the name, maybe other Buzzards do. They also run shuttles for that section if you are in need of one.


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

Valle's Trading Post. Huge dirt lot behind the store overlooking the put in. You'll see a bunch of trucks and trailers there.


----------



## paulster (May 27, 2011)

I have heard repeatedly that vehicles parked at Valle's are quite safe and those parked elsewhere in Mexican hat are not. Seems worth the peace of mind to me. Whenever I've been on the SJ, their shuttle price seemed pretty reasonable to save a few hours of driving.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Ya, Valles is who I was thinking about.


----------



## Mtnbuzzer (Feb 5, 2016)

Never had a problem with Valles although they do charge $5.00/day.


----------



## calebmattson (Nov 17, 2016)

Great, thanks all!


----------



## duch2112 (Mar 17, 2016)

When you're in town, don't miss the Swinging Steak!


----------

